# 65 to 96?



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What does everyone think of the NCAA Tournament possibly expanding to 96 teams and no NIT?

I think it is a horrible idea.I love Bubble Saturday and Selection Sunday. I think it is dumb to include every team in the NCAA and then some. It won't mean as much to get in the big dance, since there will be so many teams. I really hope they keep it were its at.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Too my knowledge, and what I could find on the net, a 16 seed has never won a game in the men's ncaa tourney, hence there is no need to expand the tourney at all.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ok, I am not in favor of the expansion, but I will address the issue of 1vs 16 and why no upsets. In large part a lot of those teams are from a small weak conference that is given an automatic bid. This is great, gives them something to shoot for and work for vs simply a conference title. But those auto bids keep a fair amount of good teams out as well. Like this year Wichita State is going to have to wait to see if they get in. Talent wise they could at a 16 cede push or beat a number one. Each year there are a number of teams that are talented that due to injury or other breaks do not make the dance. In large part the week leading up to the tourney is lively debate about the merits of one team vs another.

In the past looking at the NIT,I can only think of two maybe three teams in 25 years or more that I can honestly say would have competed with the teams in the sweet 16 round. So expanding it will water it down to much.


----------

